# Floating/Sinking Food??



## antconsig (Feb 11, 2008)

Hi All,

I had been feeding my Mbuna a combo of NLS Chiclid (little pellets) and NLS Medium sized pellets, both sinking type. After utilizing the review section here, I ordered a large bag of Dainichi small pellets for chiclids. Only thing is, they are the floating type. It seems small, but I wondered if there was a risk changing types? Or if people's experiences with floating were different than sinking? Not so much brand wise, as I know thats what review section is for, this question is more along the lines of type (floating or sinking) and any effects they had.


----------



## zazz (Apr 5, 2008)

i suppose if the fish all go to the surface to feed then no problem..but if some of the rock dwellers are mising out because they are staying low ...then that would make a difference.

but as stated before even those guys will change habits if they get hungry.

what is the observation in your tank with the new type of food?


----------



## antconsig (Feb 11, 2008)

Initially, the kinda were dashing all over the tank, smelling the food but unable to find it. My guess is they are used to seeing it drift to the bottom. However, I experimented with crushing a few of the pellets, and they sank, so I suppose I can do a half and half mix?


----------

